
Which Nuclear Wars Should Worry Us Most? - atlasunshrugged
https://forum.effectivealtruism.org/posts/MsJvzmYLMpsdJBb6C/which-nuclear-wars-should-worry-us-most-1
======
drallison
Why does this posting focus on nuclear wars when there are many other
existential events which have a similar or greater probability of occurrence.
For example, some scientists forecast the impacts of global warming in 2050
may well cause the extinction of the human race.

~~~
marton78
Because this article is about nuclear war. However, after minimal research
you'll find that global warming receives ample treatment within the EA
community.

